# My Bf and my makeup



## Killah Kitty (Nov 21, 2006)

Well Im not sure if this where I should post about this but I figure it concerns my love and relationship and my makeup so it may belong here.

I have a bit of a question I cant answer...you know its hard to see relationship things when your in them...anyways if I could borrow some time and tell a short story and ask a question thats been troubling me for awhile Lol...:g:

I am a make up fanatic. Thers nothin I dont love to try and do. I regularly wore lots of heavy enough eye makeup and all that.

When I started dating my boyfriend it wasnt long after one day, I was in a big rush, and did nothing to myself but put a bit mascara, a touch of eyeliner and thats it. I dont look bad without alot of makeup infact I proly look a bit better on the natural side. I never wear foundation anyways and I dont mind having my make up routine minimized a tad becaus it takes less time in the morning.

Anyways ok since then, we see each other like everyday, and for the longest times I wear simply mascara, maybe a shimmery light eyeshadow for a wash, and sometimes some eyeliner. Sometimes some blush. And always a little somethin on the lips whatever. I like it. He seems to like that enough as well. He never REALLY comments except on my eyelashes now and then because they are extraordinarly long.

Now he is a very jealous possesive guy and occaisonaly I miss playing with my big stash of cosmetics, remember Im like an addict here, and so now and then I pull a look like a smoky eye, or a light purple or brown look. I think it looks prety decent and most everyone I know agrees. Its not like I look bad!

Hes always like 'Holy makeup!' and never says anything else even if I ask lol. What does that mean??? I ask him does it look good? Hes like 'You always look good'. Im like well you dont like it? He says 'I never said that'. Or something along those lines lol.

I do look older, more sophiscated, more wild lol with certain makeup, so maybe he is jealous because I do get plenty looks (not to boast) But I realy dont understand his view of my makeup! If he likes it simpler I dont mind as long as I can play now and then. If he likes a little more I dont mind either! Its not like me to wonder what kind of makeup a guy would like but we've been together long enough and Im thinking we are going to stay that way so I wish I knew!

Does anybody know how to explain? Is this a rant? Am I asking for advice and in the wrong forum? I apologize for the absurdly long post but I seperated to make it easier to read for anyone that takes the time lol.

If you want to know anymore just ask. And if my story and whole thing didnt make much sense please say so. I dont usualy make much sense.

:heart:


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I'm sure he loves you for you and will continue to do so regardless as to what your makeup look is for the day. Considering you're still young, I wouldn't let him run your life as according to makeup. Wear what you want to wear when you want to wear it. If he has a problem with it, that's on him.


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 21, 2006)

I think your post is in the right forum, no worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree with Aquilah, you should be doing your makeup the way YOU like it, how YOU want it, and for no one else but yourself. If he doesn't like it, then that's his problem! You say he's a jealous/possessive guy... a lot of the time they don't like it when their girlfriends wear a lot of makeup or dress a little sexy, because they think it draws too much attention. My guess is that he's just worried about all the guys checking out his smoking hot lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjt55555 (Nov 22, 2006)

Its your face.

I would say baby it's like detailing the car......sometimes I just enjoy looking as polished as possible...or something like that...and then tell him thanks for noticing the effort you put in to looking nice.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

you should talk to him completely, not just questions here and there!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 24, 2006)

I agree with the other girls, you should wear whatever you want and feel comfortable with. Perhaps his response is like the stereotypical parent seeing their teenage girl wearing makeup for the first time and thinking its "too much"... but in actuality it looks really nice and they just aren't used to it. *Shrugs*

If you aren't happy with not knowing for sure then talk to him about it! :hit:


----------



## pla4u (Nov 24, 2006)

do what you like, if he wants to give you his opinion let him, but like the girs said, its your body and face..


----------



## Killah Kitty (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank u all for the realy great advice n replies! Im not too worried either just sometimes I get wrapped up in my thougts and like to write it out...ask...u know...

:heart:


----------



## hellokittysmom (Dec 3, 2006)

I had that problem with my ex...I still think he didn't want me to look pretty to attract other guys...well, that and also, when you start wearing makeup, it might make him feel that you're dressing up for some other people...and that you're trying to attract another guy. Cuz you don't usually do it, so when you do, he'll think there's something up. iono if that's the case but maybe it can explain why he acts weird about you wearing makeup.


----------



## DarkBlackRose (Dec 6, 2006)

Most guys that I've dated never really liked the heavy makeup.

Maybe you should tone it down a bit when you put eyeshadow?


----------

